

The world’s most viewed picture is of a hill in Sonoma - timr
http://blog.sfgate.com/stew/2014/04/16/the-worlds-most-viewed-picture-is-of-a-hill-in-sonoma/

======
Myrmornis
It seems strange to me that a hillside covered in a grass monoculture, lacking
its natural vegetation cover should be considered suitable for such a
prominent image. A lot of the hillsides around the bay area are like that -
low diversity weedy short vegetation with a few scattered tree lupins. That
sort of vegetation cover makes me sad rather than appreciative.

